# Office 2007 'contacting \\server\share...'



## keyz127 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi guys,

I have a problem with Office 2007 - Word and Excel actually.
When i try to open a file across the network either excel or word will freeze for a few seconds with the message 'contacting \\server\share for information. press esc to cancel.' which appears in the status bar at the bottom. The file will eventually load, but the user isn't very happy about the delay and to be honest it would get on my nerves too 

I have trawled google and done all the printer bits and pieces that are suggested as well as the threads dealing with the copy and paste problems but nothing has worked and i've run out of options.
I have re-installed Office as well as re-loading SP1 and all the other updates to no avail. It is an XP PC with SP3 so theres no where else to go on that front either.

There is an identical PC on the network with exactly the same setup which works fine.

Short of re-building Windows I'm not sure what else to do.

I would be very greatful for any suggestions.

Many Thanks,
Rich


----------

